# Tire Pressure Monitoring System



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just installed the TST TPMS on my truck and Bighorn this last weekend. They are AMAZING....setup was a breeze and I didn't need a repeater to get the RV's signal to the truck.

In my opinion, some things are worth paying a bit more for and the peace of mind while tow THOUSANDS of pounds down the road was worth it to me. I know I've tried to sneak a peak at my tires while towing....but it never works out and yet I continued to try to do it. Dooh!!

Base kit has 6 sensors, if you have SRW, you need to add the 2 pack to your cart...if you have a DRW, then add the 4 pack to cart.

These are NOT cheap, but neither is a blow out along the freeway at 60+ MPH

Link to Amazon.....hope is helps.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wowza....you weren't kidding when you said they weren't cheap. But can see the value and safety in them though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JDStremel3 said:


> Wowza....you weren't kidding when you said they weren't cheap. But can see the value and safety in them though.


Yea...it was a difficult price pill to swallow, but my insurance deductible on my truck and RV are both $500...so one blow out and I'm at that number QUICKLY...


----------



## Dropthejackstands (Jun 25, 2017)

Thinking this may be my next add-on. Wondering how far the receiver can be from the rear trailer axle without needing a repeater? Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dropthejackstands said:


> Thinking this may be my next add-on. Wondering how far the receiver can be from the rear trailer axle without needing a repeater? Anybody have any ideas?


I've had zero issue with all 10 of mine. Our 5th wheel is 37 feet long and truck is a long bed...don't have real numbers, but that is a LONG way back there with no repeater.


----------



## Dropthejackstands (Jun 25, 2017)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dropthejackstands said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking this may be my next add-on. Wondering how far the receiver can be from the rear trailer axle without needing a repeater? Anybody have any ideas?
> ...


Priciate the response. Sounds like I may be able to get away without buying the repeater then. This system would offer some great peace of mind.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a tire minder system on both my trailers now. Before I had a dedicated in the tire system on the outback, but when the sensor batteries died, I went to the tireminder since it easily handles multiple trailers without confusion. The first system saved me from at least one likely blowout when it caught a tire that picked up a nail and was leaking fast enough that between stops it would probably have gone down and blown but slow enough I was able to notice it, stop and get it changed at the next rest stop.

IMHO I believe that many if not most trailer tire blowouts start as a slow leak and finally overheat and blowout. Unlike a car or truck you don't notice a tire going low on a trailer till it's way to late.

A few times I've been behind a trailer or boat with a very low tire, starting to smoke and tried to alert the driver. When I was able to they all said they had NO clue they had a low tire and couldn't see the smoke either.

I don't know about al the systems, bu the tireminder has a repeater you mount near the trailer tongue and it picks up the signal midway between the tires and monitor.

I looked at multiple systems, they all look very similar, IMHO boils down to which one has the features you want.

They seem expensive, but the repairs alone from most blowouts are going to be more than a good TPMS system, and save you lot's of agrivation and grief.

Along with it, the trailer got a new set of "shoes". The Maxxis tires were almost worn out, and I went with the new Goodyear Endurance tires this time. First ST trailer tire I've seen with a TRUE non ST speed rating. Listed with an "N" (87mph) speed rating WITHOUT any load derating, and unlike others it has the load index and speed rating stamped on the side of the tire.

The testing for ST 65mph speed rating is pretty mild compared to the testing required for other speed ratings. With the N speed rating, like other tire ratings, the testing at load is much longer than ST, as well as required testing at higher levels of overload.

Will see how the hold up, but the original ToMax and the Maxxis never suffered any blowouts, nor did the Maxxis on my smaller trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dropthejackstands said:


> Priciate the response. Sounds like I may be able to get away without buying the repeater then. This system would offer some great peace of mind.


Did you end up buying them? What to hear about your experience with them.


----------



## Dropthejackstands (Jun 25, 2017)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dropthejackstands said:
> 
> 
> > Priciate the response. Sounds like I may be able to get away without buying the repeater then. This system would offer some great peace of mind.
> ...


Ordered the TST TPMS last week from Amazon, should be at the house this afternoon. Pulling out in the morning for a short weekend run. If I can get everything set up and don't need a repeater we'll see how it does.


----------



## Dropthejackstands (Jun 25, 2017)

Got the system installed. Not a difficult set up, just followed along with the instruction sheet and everything went smooth. After installing the sensors I initially sat the monitor on the dash but found it was not reading the left side tires on the RV, so I was thinking I was going to need the repeater. Moved the monitor to the left side of the dash and I was able to pick all but the left, rear sensor. Used the suction cup and put it up in the upper, left corner of the windshield and, bam, picked up all sensors. Headed up the road and the readout was great. Tire temps settled in between 91-95 degrees, which I felt good about considering it was 92 degrees outside and we were rolling up the interstate at 70 mph. Glad I made this purchase, a whole lot of piece of mind when making those long runs away from home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dropthejackstands said:


> Got the system installed. Not a difficult set up, just followed along with the instruction sheet and everything went smooth. After installing the sensors I initially sat the monitor on the dash but found it was not reading the left side tires on the RV, so I was thinking I was going to need the repeater. Moved the monitor to the left side of the dash and I was able to pick all but the left, rear sensor. Used the suction cup and put it up in the upper, left corner of the windshield and, bam, picked up all sensors. Headed up the road and the readout was great. Tire temps settled in between 91-95 degrees, which I felt good about considering it was 92 degrees outside and we were rolling up the interstate at 70 mph. Glad I made this purchase, a whole lot of piece of mind when making those long runs away from home.


Glad to hear everything went as expected. I turn mine on about 5 mins before we leave and then it rides in one of the cup holders in the center console. I don't need to keep an eye on it...as it has preset alarm for when a tire reaches X% over/under PSI or temp.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought the TireMinder TM66-M6 from Camping World when it was on sale a couple of years ago, and it has worked great. It comes with a repeater that I mounted on top of the battery box on the trailer tongue. It saved us a lot of damage when we blew a tire on I95 - knew it right away, and were able to get off the highway with minimal damage ....


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

Do you have metal or rubber valve stems on your tires? I previously used a TPMS that had the same tire transmitters and it specifically said only for use with metal valve stems. (The reason was the force of the tires spinning and those relatively heavy devices on the rubber valve stem could cause problems with the valve stems). I installed them on a motorhome with rubber stems, and the stems got scored by the wheel over time. Luckily I caught it in time.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

TireMinder "highly recommends" all metal valve stems, and we have had them installed on both the van and the TT. Even the "high Pressure" rubber ones with the metal reinforcement aren't as rigid as the all metal ones.


----------



## theRVer (Mar 3, 2020)

I just bought a TPMS six cap sensor through Amazon from a company called RVproducts4you. Took me fifteen minutes to install and easy to use. I like it. Always good to make sure the tires don't fail on me during long trips, especially when I head to Canada.

For the curious, their website is RVproducts4you.com.


----------



## theRVer (Mar 3, 2020)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just installed the TST TPMS on my truck and Bighorn this last weekend. They are AMAZING....setup was a breeze and I didn't need a repeater to get the RV's signal to the truck.
> 
> In my opinion, some things are worth paying a bit more for and the peace of mind while tow THOUSANDS of pounds down the road was worth it to me. I know I've tried to sneak a peak at my tires while towing....but it never works out and yet I continued to try to do it. Dooh!!
> 
> ...


Or as an alternative, you could get a six sensor kit from RVproducts4you. It's cheaper and just as reliable. I paid $209 for the four sensor kit. I think the six sensor kits are $269.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

If you have a large RV, such as a Class-A or comparable, you'll almost certainly have multiple tires at the back, with valve stems that are awkwardly positioned. In that situation, a tire gauge, such as this one from CZA Auto, is required. All you need to do now is place the chuck over the gauge and draw back.


----------

